
Study Finds Interpretation of Emojis Can Vary Widely - tangue
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/04/12/473965971/lost-in-translation-study-finds-interpretation-of-emojis-can-vary-widely
======
brudgers
Related, Recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11446047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11446047)

